# 2 ipod, comment avoir des listes de lectures différentes?



## antoine_bretagne (1 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai un ipod video et mon épouse a un ipod mini, nous utilisons la meme interface itune (et donc la meme bibliothèque de musiques) et je ne sais pas comment faire pour que nous ayons chacun des listes de lectures différentes ?
En effet pour le moment si je modifie mes listes de lecture, lorsque mon épouse veut synchroniser son ipod elle se retrouve avec mes listes de lecture automatiquement(probleme : elle n'écoute pas la meme musique que moi).

Help!!!!
Merci
Antoine


----------



## zacromatafalgar (1 Août 2008)

Salut,

Le plus simple serait de lui créer une session


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2008)

Dans iTunes il faut créer 2 liste de lecture, l'une nommée "iPOD video" par exemple, l'autre appelée "iPod mini" (c'est aussi un exemple) et de synchroniser l'iPOD video avec la seule liste "iPOD Video" et l'iPOD mini avec la seule liste "iPod mini".

Comme ça chacun choisit les musiques qu'il veut avoir sur son iPOD en les glissant dans la liste correspondante.


----------



## Dead head (2 Août 2008)

Pour une synchronisation automatique, on peut faire un choix de listes pour chacun des iPod concernés. iTunes reconnaîtra l'iPod connecté et saura quelles listes synchroniser.


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Pour une synchronisation automatique, on peut faire un choix de listes pour chacun des iPod concernés. iTunes reconnaîtra l'iPod connecté et saura quelles listes synchroniser.




N'est-ce point ce que je suggère juste au-dessus?


----------



## fandipod (2 Août 2008)

Mias pour les listes de lecture pourquoi passer par la synchro automatique!!!! Moi avec mes listes de lecture je passe par la synchro manuelle et qui est beaucoup plus simple que la synchro auto!!!!!








Fandipod


----------



## Dead head (2 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> N'est-ce point ce que je suggère juste au-dessus?



Oui et non. On n'est pas obligé de créer des listes spécifiques pour tel ou tel iPod. Je peux demander à iTunes de synchroniser, par exemple, une liste de lecture "chanson française" (non créée spécifiquement pour l'iPod) sur l'iPod truc, et une liste de lecture ""jazz" sur l'iPod machin.




fandipod a dit:


> Mias pour les listes de lecture pourquoi passer par la synchro automatique!!!! Moi avec mes listes de lecture je passe par la synchro manuelle et qui est beaucoup plus simple que la synchro auto!!!!!



"Pourquoi ?", demandes-tu. Ben, parce que chacun de nous a une utilisation personnelle de iTunes et de l'iPod. Pour moi, la synchro automatique est bien plus simple. Je sais quelles listes je veux avoir sur mon iPod classique et sur mon iPod touch ; la synchro automatique me permet de ne pas m'en occuper et de laisser iTunes s'en charger.


----------

